# Double the fun with the boys



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Took Bende and Miksa to Bende`s dock diving competition on the countryside Saturday and Sunday. Bende did great, competed with lots of energy and enjoyment. In Distance he started now working on his master title )), and on Air Retrieve consistently doing senior too (we started that discipline only recently). He was thrilled, lots of fun there, always many people who like petting high energy lovey-dovey vizslas, my sweet boy was in his element accordingly. He gives me a kiss on the dock when he wants to say he is ready to jump, makes my heart melt every time he does that.

Miksa also enjoyed the atmosphere. He got plenty of attention, with his curious nature he wanted to see everything and everyone. In between he also was fine to sleep in his crate, i love how he can relax and recharge. Had both days leash walkings around the area and he did surprisingly well, this was our first official outdoor leash walking. We did not allow him yet to the competition pool, want to wait couple more weeks with that. Today the owner of the place (he hunts and breeds hunting gsps) suggested to try him and see how he reacts to the bird (13 weeks), so he took out a frozen one, put it down in the grass. My little boy found it very quickly (nose!), then without any hesitation the bird was in his mouth and he was holding on it, walking around the area very proudly. We repeated half an hour later the test and he did the same. Someone took pictures with a high resolution camera, but usually it takes several days before she downloads them, so it thought i will post it now. Weekends like that with the boys are to live for.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What a wonderful weekend for your boys. 
Love seeing puppies with birds, and look forward to the pictures.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i cannot wait to get them myself. Having a baby dog doing all what is natural for them at this age is just fascinating for me. And then all the other stuff later on, like Bende`s drive to get to the birds wherever we are. People often ask me how he was trained on dock diving, and i have to admit that he was not really. We just transitioned his bird and chase drive to the dock.
And then i had to learn to throw (still WIP, but much better than a year ago when we started...)


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

First picture finally arrived today


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I love it.


----------

